# Siren x Varro male pup available



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dam: CH K9 Performance Knls Siren UCDX UAG2 RO3 OAC OJC OCC GS-N RS-N SchH BH ACAL 3 WDST 1 SDC II CGC TDI also #2 ranked working APBT



















Sire: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS VARRO RO1 ACAL 1,2, 3 SDC II CGC

















I have one male left on Co-own to working home preferably, He is a high drive pup with tons of drive and has been tested for working ability. He is going to be a lot of dog so you if you can't handle drive then he's not for you. I would love to keep him if I can't find the right home it's just hard raising two puppies at a time and I'm keeping his sister. He's $800 plus shipping UTD on all shots, has had dewclaws removed, and heart checked. He will be ADBA UKC registered. [email protected]

Meet Auctus!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

He's Adorable!!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh Lisa...I am tempted...not sure how you would feel about him being on the opposite side of the country though.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm looking for a working home and my dogs are spread out around the country so that doesn't bother me. I'm so tempted to keep this little guy! I take all the pups with me during the week while I train and I love him more and more everyday. BUT I need another dog like I need a hole in the head! lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Hmm...well the last 3 years I have been drooling over your dogs. I would love to be out in CA or down south where there are a lot more opportunities to compete. I have experience doing obedience and agility, though I know with some dogs agility can be tough (if they are bred really close to the []), but it is not impossible. What I would like to do is for sure advanced obedience, CGC, and agility if you think he is up for it  and weight pull ( though there are not many competitions here, but It's something I would like to do at least here at our house! Totally understand if you want him in another "field" though...  I am just being realistic since here in Connecticut, well, things are boring! Eh, someday I will move.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Ah, it's my favorite one too!!!


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

meh, now show us tempest!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Hmm...well the last 3 years I have been drooling over your dogs. I would love to be out in CA or down south where there are a lot more opportunities to compete.


There's some stuff in Southern CA, but other than that CA doesn't offer much of selection of activities.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Well, hey it's at least better than here  I think I am a little CA biased too because I lived there for a few years near San Diego so maybe I am looking for an excuse to somehow make it back lol!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

::::COACH:::: said:


> Well, hey it's at least better than here  I think I am a little CA biased too because I lived there for a few years near San Diego so maybe I am looking for an excuse to somehow make it back lol!


Yeah down by San Diego there is a lot more going on.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You can do agility with any dog as long as they have the drive for it. The DA thing can be curbed if done right. All my dogs are gamebred (for the most part) and they do agility just fine.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Way too much dog for most owners! Unless someone who is really into schutzhund want him and is very experienced, I'm going to keep him. Not that I need another powerful male in my house but if I placed him with someone not experienced enough I would get him back anyway. I can't wait to see what he does! HE is one intense little puppy at almost 5 months!! HE also screams like a little crazy dog in schutzhund already, I'll have to take video when I get back from NY!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awesome Lisa, can't wait to see what he does. Give me a couple yeats getting involved with Koda then I'll be ready for one of your little guys!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:woof: :woof: I'm kinda glad your keeping him  now we'll get to see him progress and mature  I was talking with Ryan and I really want another pup be he's probably right, I should just stick with D for now and get the feel of different sports. We want to try him in Sch by next year  any who he thinks I should just keep working with D for now and then when he's older and we have more money saved up for travel, get a new pup to work and title. He's totally right it would be hella selfish for us to get a dog we couldn't really work and travel with, unless it was just a pet, but I really have my heart set on a pup I can work and compete with.


----------

